# Uber Eats Deactivation



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Uber Eats deactivated me after only 140 deliveries and an 84% ratings with 40 thumbs up and 8 thumbs down. Thumbs down were from not going further than lobby to drop off..:would politely call and customers would get mad in really crappy area of Toronto. My driver rating is 4.91 after 4500 rides.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I guess you should have walked past the lobby.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> I guess you should have walked past the lobby.


Not during Covid...we are in lockdown. Uber rules state customer must come down and meet in lobby dummy!


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

PKUBER said:


> Not during Covid...we are in lockdown. Uber rules state customer must come down and meet in lobby dummy!


Uber "rules" say you have to do one thing, but then Uber deactivates you for following the "rule". The true rule is not to do that which gets you deactivated.

That's why I always allow passengers to ride without masks on. Roughly half of my passengers do not have a mask. Uber rules say masks are required, but I would be deactivated by Uber in a week if I forced the issue by coercing their customers into compliance with their own rules.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

PKUBER said:


> Not during Covid...we are in lockdown. Uber rules state customer must come down and meet in lobby.





Trafficat said:


> Uber "rules" say you have to do one thing, but then Uber deactivates you for following the "rule". The true rule is not to do that which gets you deactivated.
> 
> That's why I always allow passengers to ride without masks on. Roughly half of my passengers do not have a mask. Uber rules say masks are required, but I would be deactivated by Uber in a week if I forced the issue by coercing their customers into compliance with their own rules.


Exactly why Covid has spread! I do not go up elevators and Uber should support it own rules . Rating system is bullshit.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> Not during Covid...we are in lockdown. Uber rules state customer must come down and meet in lobby dummy!


Then complain UberEats about you got thumb down and later got deactivated while following their rules.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Then complain UberEats about you got thumb down and later got deactivated while following their rules.


Already did...they do not care.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> Already did...they do not care.


Call and ask for supervisor. 
No underlings would help you by risking their jobs.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Call and ask for supervisor.
> No underlings would help you by risking their jobs.


Yes did that..:got highest level of support.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I'm guessing you know the 'why' of it? The thing with 'gigs': easy to get in, easier to get deactivated.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Trafficat said:


> That's why I always allow passengers to ride without masks on. Roughly half of my passengers do not have a mask. Uber rules say masks are required, but I would be deactivated by Uber in a week if I forced the issue by coercing their customers into compliance with their own rules.


Exactly.

It's an algorithmic game, and your one job is to fly under the radar screen.

No mask, OK, I'll drive you, then one star you with no reason shown, so I don't see your pings again.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> Yes did that..:got highest level of support.
> 
> View attachment 534289


They gave you a link to get legal team if you wish to argue with Uber in court.
Legal team is not a place you discuss the matter with. 
I suggest you negotiate with the one who sent you this message. 
Like It happened because I exactly followed Uber's rules. 
Give me one moth as second chance. I will follow what UberEats customer's want. And then you reelevate me. how is that?


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

I do not think I made myself clear. I do not want to put myself at risk so I am not willing to go beyond the lobby. The rules state exactly that, so I would expect Uber to not allow this crazy rating system to alow bad ratings for following Ubers own rules. I sent them a dashcam of a rider not wearing a mask to prove that riders will just lie and give you a bad rating if you politely ask them to wear it over their nose.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> I sent them a dashcam of a rider not


um, now confused. Your title suggests UE deactivated you. Now you mention a pax not wearing a mask.

FYI as a policy Uber doesn't accept vid cam footage.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

SHalester said:


> um, now confused. Your title suggests UE deactivated you. Now you mention a pax not wearing a mask.
> 
> FYI as a policy Uber doesn't accept vid cam footage.


I am talking about two issues....I am a Diamond 4500 trip driver with a 4.91 rating..:was 4.97 before Covid and mask issue.

FYI ...yes they do. I sent it through Dropbox.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> FYI ...yes they do. I sent it through Dropbox.


yes, it has be posted here you can tell when a video link has been 'watched', but as noted as a policy Uber does not accept or request them; also as posted here a kazzion times.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

I have been deactivated for Deliveries NOT Driving.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PKUBER said:


> 40 thumbs up and 8 thumbs down.


&#129400; Let's some math....
&#129299; Yep! that's some shitty numbers fo' sure!


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

I decided to try out Uber Eats because we are in Lockdown in Greater Toronto Area. So had 140 deliveries with more tips than Thumbs up and pointed this out to these Uber Special teams IDIOTS! 40 Thumbs up...8 Thumbs down. 84% rating. SO many happy customers who tipped did not rate and they will not take that into account upon appeal. WTF????



Uber's Guber said:


> &#129400; Let's some math....
> &#129299; Yep! that's some shitty numbers fo' sure!


Yes and those Thumbs down were all in one night in a very low income shitty area of Toronto. Ubered a PAX down from my town outside TO and it got really busy with Uber Eats. Unfortunately I was in a highrise area and was new to Uber Eats or I would have turned off deliveries. Those Thumbs down were all from mad customers for simply asking them to come down to the lobby!


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> Those Thumbs down were all from mad customers for simply asking them to come down to the lobby!


wondering if those were longtime paying customers where their orders prior to yours were delivered to their door? I mean, it's possible and I include the period since March since many many paying customers order on a very regular schedule.

OR there is more to this story? The 84% seems to be a hint.

Otherwise, easy in to a gig, easy out. They are related.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

SHalester said:


> wondering if those were longtime paying customers where their orders prior to yours were delivered to their door? I mean, it's possible and I include the period since March since many many paying customers order on a very regular schedule.
> 
> OR there is more to this story? The 84% seems to be a hint.
> 
> Otherwise, easy in to a gig, easy out. They are related.


Absolutely, these customers were used to drivers hitting buzzer and delivering to floor. To your other point please see my other post on my number of deliveries, thumbs up and down and tips which far outnumbered all 48 ratings. It was a very small sample. For instance on the driver side i am a 4.91 over 4500 rides. But same thing has happened on rating with PAX...ask them to wear mask properly and they rate a 1! My rating has gone from 4.97 to 4.91. Sorry if I insult any of you but I cannot afford to take any chances at my age with a Type 1 Diabetic University Student who has come home to do his courses online and an 85 year old Mother I visit in a Retirement Home.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

ANT 7 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's an algorithmic game, and your one job is to fly under the radar screen.
> 
> No mask, OK, I'll drive you, then one star you with no reason shown, so I don't see your pings again.


its really the only chance we have is to fly under the radar for as long as possible...


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Denver Dick said:


> its really the only chance we have is to fly under the radar for as long as possible...


How do you fly under the radar if you are Uber is a hypocritical company and has set up the rating system to allow customers to rate you 1 when you are following Uber's own policies. I am worried about Covid so am not willing to be near anyone without a mask and do not go in elevators. So you like Uber's rating system???



Denver Dick said:


> its really the only chance we have is to fly under the radar for as long as possible...


Yes, I have challenged this bullshit rating system on the driver side so they must have punished me for sending in a dashcam proving their system is a bunch of crap! I guess my rating of 4.91 prevents them from deactivating me. The only time I have a problem is when they pull down the mask in the middle of a ride so am able to keep a decent rating.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Nothing prevents them from firing you.

Geez.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

ANT 7 said:


> Nothing prevents them from firing you.
> 
> Geez.


We are not employees but they can deactivate and then you would have to take legal action against a corrupt publicly traded corporation that has not made a profit but has billions of operating investor money.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> How do you fly under the radar if you are Uber is a hypocritical company and has set up the rating system to allow customers to rate you 1 when you are following Uber's own policies. I am worried about Covid so am not willing to be near anyone without a mask and do not go in elevators. So you like Uber's rating system???
> 
> 
> Yes, I have challenged this bullshit rating system on the driver side so they must have punished me for sending in a dashcam proving their system is a bunch of crap! I guess my rating of 4.91 prevents them from deactivating me. The only time I have a problem is when they pull down the mask in the middle of a ride so am able to keep a decent rating.


driver ratings dont matter to them...you can be a 4.99 rated driver and be deactivated today!...my rule is no contact ever with them...if you have a bad paxhole be the first to complain and hit the paxhole with every complaint possible on your phone...but no phone calls to support...i think they keep a running total of calls and legit or not if you bother them too many times you are done...i want people to wear masks but i never look once they are in the vehicle...avoid comfrontations at All COSTS....unfort the paxhole's hold most of the cards...i dont like it but its reality


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Denver Dick said:


> driver ratings dont matter to them...you can be a 4.99 rated driver and be deactivated today!...my rule is no contact ever with them...if you have a bad paxhole be the first to complain and hit the paxhole with every complaint possible on your phone...but no phone calls to support...i think they keep a running total of calls and legit or not if you bother them too many times you are done...i want people to wear masks but i never look once they are in the vehicle...avoid comfrontations at All COSTS....unfort the paxhole's hold most of the cards...i dont like it but its reality


Yes I agree, After 1 year and a half I realize this is bullshit and I will keep complaining about this rating system until they boot me off the driver AP. My good customers keep me at 4.91 and I will never put my health at risk! No offence but most of the comments on here tells me you guys do not care about protecting yourself from the virus. I guess you depend on this money and I respect that.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

ANT 7 said:


> Exactly.
> 
> It's an algorithmic game, and your one job is to fly under the radar screen.
> 
> No mask, OK, I'll drive you, then one star you with no reason shown, so I don't see your pings again.


You are allowed to cancel and select "no mask" with no threat of being rated by the customer. Now if you're an idiot you annoy the customer before the ride starts about not wearing a mask and then you still give them a ride and then they 1 Star you for bothering about the mask. In that situation you will eventually get deactivated.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> You are allowed to cancel and select "no mask" with no threat of being rated by the customer. Now if you're an idiot you annoy the customer before the ride starts about not wearing a mask and then you still give them a ride and then they 1 Star you for bothering about the mask. In that situation you will eventually get deactivated.


Yes I am aware of that, however, many of these ASSHOLES pull their mask down to their chin in the middle of the ride. When I ask them VERY POLITELY to pull it over their nose they often will rate a 1. I even tell them I have to be very careful because I have a type one diabetic son and I visit my 85 year old Mother. Uber has received my Dashcam of this and the way they hide the fact they do not care about the spread of Covid is to say " we have now way to know the rider rated you a 1 because you asked them to pull up the mask." LMFAO


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

PKUBER said:


> Yes I am aware of that, however, many of these @@@@@@@@ pull their mask down to their chin in the middle of the ride. When I ask them VERY POLITELY to pull it over their nose they often will rate a 1. I even tell them I have to be very careful because I have a type one diabetic son and I visit my 85 year old Mother. Uber has received my Dashcam of this and the way they hide the fact they do not care about the spread of Covid is to say " we have now way to know the rider rated you a 1 because you asked them to pull up the mask." LMFAO


Oh yeah that sucks when they enter the vehicle with it on but then take it off during the trip. Ok I understand what you mean. At that point you'd be better off not saying anything because people who do that are often the ones who use the Rating system as a Bullying mechanism.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> Oh yeah that sucks when they enter the vehicle with it on but then take it off during the trip. Ok I understand what you mean. At that point you'd be better off not saying anything because people who do that are often the ones who use the Rating system as a Bullying mechanism.


Yes but I have ZERO tolerance because of my age and vulnerable family members at home that I may infect. I live driving and talking to customers and with my windows cracked open and masks worn properly I feel safe.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Sorry for you got deactivated on UberEats.
You should have come to this forum earlier and so could have learned other drivers experiences.
As you described, most of drivers here stay away from ghetto area for having false claim while delivering and getting thumb down to get free foods.
I got to say this. When you started to get thumb down and you knew why you got them, you had two options to do. First One is to change your way of doing and Second one is to stop doing UberEats. Why didn't you stop doing UberEats?


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> Yes I agree, After 1 year and a half I realize this is bullshit and I will keep complaining about this rating system until they boot me off the driver AP. My good customers keep me at 4.91 and I will never put my health at risk! No offence but most of the comments on here tells me you guys do not care about protecting yourself from the virus. I guess you depend on this money and I respect that.


i care about my health but i refuse to make an issue about a nose peaking out....also i am driving which means i am looking forward while moving


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> Sorry for you got deactivated on UberEats.
> You should have come to this forum earlier and so could have learned other drivers experiences.
> As you described, most of drivers here stay away from ghetto area for having false claim while delivering and getting thumb down to get free foods.
> I got to say this. When you started to get thumb down and you knew why you got them, you had two options to do. First One is to change your way of doing and Second one is to stop doing UberEats. Why didn't you stop doing UberEats?


Fair question. I ubered a Pax to the bad area from my nice town 30 mins outside Toronto. On this particular night I received the thumbs down. It got really busy and I stayed at it until about 3:00 AM. All highrise buildings in this crappy area of Toronto. I enjoy delivery sometimes so that is why I did not quit. In my town only a few apt buildings so most are just easy drops at homes, take a pic and leave.



Denver Dick said:


> i care about my health but i refuse to make an issue about a nose peaking out....also i am driving which means i am looking forward while moving


You are entitled to your opinion but the medical experts say if nose is not covered might as well not even have the mask on. I can see in my rearview mirror...not hard to see.


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> Fair question. I ubered a Pax to the bad area from my nice town 30 mins outside Toronto. On this particular night I received the thumbs down. It got really busy and I stayed at it until about 3:00 AM. All highrise buildings in this crappy area of Toronto. I enjoy delivery sometimes so that is why I did not quit. In my town only a few apt buildings so most are just easy drops at homes, take a pic and leave.
> 
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion but the medical experts say if nose is not covered might as well not even have the mask on. I can see in my rearview mirror...not hard to see.


good luck to you


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Denver Dick said:


> good luck to you


4500 rides and 4.91 without taking any shit! Thanks


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

PKUBER said:


> Yes but I have ZERO tolerance because of my age and vulnerable family members at home that I may infect. I live driving and talking to customers and with my windows cracked open and masks worn properly I feel safe.


Well you gotta accept the fact that there are people who hate wearing a mask and take it out on you for enforcing the rule. And Uber/Lyft or any of the other "gig" app out there don't not have your best interest. They have over-saturated the streets with drivers to the point where it's more cost effective to simply deactivate them rather than investigate each and every complaint.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

PKUBER said:


> I guess my rating of 4.91 prevents them from deactivating me.


:laugh:
I love a good laugh with a good cup of coffee in the morning.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> Well you gotta accept the fact that there are people who hate wearing a mask and take it out on you for enforcing the rule. And Uber/Lyft or any of the other "gig" app out there don't not have your best interest. They have over-saturated the streets with drivers to the point where it's more cost effective to simply deactivate them rather than investigate each and every complaint.


Agree



Uber's Guber said:


> :laugh:
> I love a good laugh with a good cup of coffee in the morning.


&#128514;


----------



## Denver Dick (Nov 2, 2019)

PKUBER said:


> 4500 rides and 4.91 without taking any shit! Thanks


YOUR day (and mine) is coming


----------



## JaysUberman (Dec 19, 2017)

Denver Dick said:


> driver ratings dont matter to them...you can be a 4.99 rated driver and be deactivated today!...my rule is no contact ever with them...if you have a bad paxhole be the first to complain and hit the paxhole with every complaint possible on your phone...but no phone calls to support...i think they keep a running total of calls and legit or not if you bother them too many times you are done...i want people to wear masks but i never look once they are in the vehicle...avoid comfrontations at All COSTS....unfort the paxhole's hold most of the cards...i dont like it but its reality


No calls, Rohit does not want to be disturbed while at work.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> You are allowed to cancel and select "no mask" with no threat of being rated by the customer. Now if you're an idiot you annoy the customer before the ride starts about not wearing a mask and then you still give them a ride and then they 1 Star you for bothering about the mask. In that situation you will eventually get deactivated.


That doesn't mean you cannot get rematched with them however. I'd rather just grab their cash and never see them again.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

I think you should get a partition for those riders who like to pull down their masks, it'll give you an extra layer of protection. I've had a few occasions when customers want me to go past the lobby and the pay isn't that great say like $8, I call them and tell them since the pandemic started I'm afraid of going into enclosed places I'd rather drop off your order at the lobby, none have ever complained nor lowered their tips, now if it's a really big tip I do go past the lobby but that is just me, good luck.


----------



## Young Kim (Jan 28, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Uber "rules" say you have to do one thing, but then Uber deactivates you for following the "rule". The true rule is not to do that which gets you deactivated.
> 
> That's why I always allow passengers to ride without masks on. Roughly half of my passengers do not have a mask. Uber rules say masks are required, but I would be deactivated by Uber in a week if I forced the issue by coercing their customers into compliance with their own rules.


Wow my dear brother @Trafficat! That's an awful lot of people! That you don't require to wear masks. ! But I do very much understand why you do that. Uber can disconnect you from the app permanently with just the stroke of a keypad.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

PKUBER said:


> Yes did that..:got highest level of support.
> 
> View attachment 534289


Things appear to be different in Canada because here in the US, fired drivers aren't offered the option to "escalate this to our legal team". Uber simply tells fired US drivers to get lost.



Trafficat said:


> Uber "rules" say you have to do one thing, but then Uber deactivates you for following the "rule". The true rule is not to do that which gets you deactivated.
> 
> That's why I always allow passengers to ride without masks on. Roughly half of my passengers do not have a mask. Uber rules say masks are required, but I would be deactivated by Uber in a week if I forced the issue by coercing their customers into compliance with their own rules.


You're reasoning for allowing pax to go maskless is rediculous, unless you happen to be anti-mask anyway.

All you have to do is not allow maskless pax into your car. If they show any type of negative attitude whatsoever, you cancel and drive off, or shuflle if you so choose.


----------



## ntcindetroit (Mar 23, 2017)

PKUBER said:


> Yes did that..:got highest level of support.
> 
> View attachment 534289


Since I delete the Uber, I want to purge my bad memory of anything Ubberish. I know I can refer good driver to DD and get Bonus. Ditch the Uber riders that spread the Virus. The first death in China, I mean republic of China is an Uber-like driver. It's real lethal virus. I was hoping one day, DD will take over all the marketshare in the RS from Uber and Lyft legally. I enjoy doing DD than the inhuman treatment of Uber.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Uber probably deactivates some drivers just because they have become an inconvenience. Such as tying up a lot of phone time with service reps. Uber wants us quietly making them money, that's all. Do that and you won't get deactivated. Until, of course, you get your third false complaint from a rider just looking for a free ride.


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

Uber simply decided to end their partnership with you and no longer to contract any more business with you. Too many angry UE customers were typing up too many long essay reports about how they had to drag themselves from their room and get the food from the lobby and Uber simply got sick of it.

A lot of their rules are in place so they can back-peddle up $h!t creek when "it" hits the fan. Leaving the driver high and dry but for all intent and purposes Uber expect every single one of their "partners" to bend over backwards providing 5 star service to their customers. It a don't ask don't tell and don't get caught policy. You are damn if you do and damn if you don't and it that catch 22 where only Uber wins.

Been a lot of better drivers that haven't done a single thing to their customers and quite an outstanding bloke been deactivated perm over false accusation by the customer. That has always done what Uber wanted and bend over backwards for them and their customers and still getting their contracts terminated. Why? Customers always right. In this gig anyone can be deactivated at anytime by Uber doesn't matter if that driver is the god of all drivers or a regular joe bloke driver. Uber doesn't care and never have cared.

Everyone one here have already said several times on how to save ur neck and reduce the chances of that contract been terminated. Keep ur head down and stay under the radar and hope that you never get that false complaint that ends you. If not you are not going to see the next 4500 trips either. In my opinion though <5000 is a greenhorn. Got so much more to learn and by what I see in this thread.


----------



## PKUBER (May 17, 2020)

Immoralized said:


> Uber simply decided to end their partnership with you and no longer to contract any more business with you. Too many angry UE customers were typing up too many long essay reports about how they had to drag themselves from their room and get the food from the lobby and Uber simply got sick of it.
> 
> A lot of their rules are in place so they can back-peddle up $h!t creek when "it" hits the fan. Leaving the driver high and dry but for all intent and purposes Uber expect every single one of their "partners" to bend over backwards providing 5 star service to their customers. It a don't ask don't tell and don't get caught policy. You are damn if you do and damn if you don't and it that catch 22 where only Uber wins.
> 
> ...


Thank God I have other options. Uber is a shit company pretending to do good things with all those phony e-mails they send out.&#128078;&#128078;&#128078;


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

PKUBER said:


> Absolutely, these customers were used to drivers hitting buzzer and delivering to floor. To your other point please see my other post on my number of deliveries, thumbs up and down and tips which far outnumbered all 48 ratings. It was a very small sample. For instance on the driver side i am a 4.91 over 4500 rides. But same thing has happened on rating with PAX...ask them to wear mask properly and they rate a 1! My rating has gone from 4.97 to 4.91. Sorry if I insult any of you but I cannot afford to take any chances at my age with a Type 1 Diabetic University Student who has come home to do his courses online and an 85 year old Mother I visit in a Retirement Home.


Dara is woke to everything but his workers


----------



## Ignatowski (Mar 23, 2019)

If you're in TOR, you may be eligible for vaccine soon. Canada has preordered twice as much as needed for every Canadian. Until then, you might try only picking up people from places where everybody wears a mask.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

PKUBER said:


> Uber Eats deactivated me after only 140 deliveries and an 84% ratings with 40 thumbs up and 8 thumbs down. Thumbs down were from not going further than lobby to drop off..:would politely call and customers would get mad in really crappy area of Toronto. My driver rating is 4.91 after 4500 rides.


20% of customers
Say you no good !



PKUBER said:


> Exactly why Covid has spread! I do not go up elevators and Uber should support it own rules . Rating system is bullshit.


Most elevators have hand sanitizer by the buttons now at the ground floor.


----------

